# Do You Get Holes In Your Socks?



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've never had a hole in my socks, but some people can buy new ones and get holes in them almost straight away.

Do you get holes in your socks? Do you wear them on their own or always with shoes?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sometimes.

I wear them alone, and with shoes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It happen to me a lot, and I wear them inside not just with shoes. Unless it's really hot or I'm sleeping I'm always wearing socks.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, I wear poor quality socks mostly, I have a couple pairs of the fancier no extra hole ones.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Usually. Always in the heel. I've heard some people get holes in the toes, I can't recall that ever happening.

I wear socks without shoes in the winter, not in the summer.

Annoyingly tight stretchy socks seem immune to holes, which is counter to my intuition.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

In my experience, most socks only get holes in them many months/years after the fabric became very, very thin in certain pressure points. Like you know the hole is going to happen, it's just a matter of time.

At home I never wear shoes or socks. Always barefoot. At work while I sit at my desk- about 1/3 of the time maybe- I'll sit cross legged and take off my shoes. I like my feet to be free and unrestricted.

Recently. One of these had a hole in them from the get go. But overall I like the socks. 6 pairs for $11.....I'm not going to complain.

https://www.target.com/p/all-pro-wo...nkle-athletic-socks---black-5-10/-/A-52542774


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I sometimes get holes in the toes of socks - I just throw them away and buy another pair. Or wear other ones I have.

I tend to get a bit lazy (actually also a bit obsessive) about wearing the same thing over and over. (I wash everything regularly though) Every now and then I'll have a look in my wardrobe and find all this stuff I bought ages ago. My wife tells me I should wear some of the other things, so I try to.

I don't usually wear socks without shoes at home. I like the feeling of something under my feet, so I usually wear slippers in the winter ( I'm old, I know)  or thongs in the summer.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I rarely get holes in my socks, but I consistently get holes in my pants. I have a massive rotation of socks so there's less individual wear and tear.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

shape U holes?

U bend


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes. Although I have over like 70 pairs of socks from hoarding, still got several bags I brought years ago I never opened. So it takes a long time for any of my socks to get worn out since I rotate the evenly. I still remembered buying over 30 pairs of Winnie the Pooh ones when they were on bulk discount from some online deal a long time ago. I'm so wasteful.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Mainly the heels of my socks...my work boots decimate socks!


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

What do you mean you don't get holes in your socks? So do you not have any reason to throw them out then? Do you just keep the same socks for the rest of your life??
I do get holes in them, not straight away, but after a few months to a few years, depending on quality and how often I wear them. I don't wear shoes at home, but I always wear socks


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do but in defense of my socks, I do abuse them by wearing the same ones all the time until they can't take it anymore and protest by sacrificing their heels. I have the good fortune (or curse, depending on how you look at it) of not having sweaty feet so my socks don't get smelly if I wear the same ones. I don't like the feeling of having my feet in socks when I'm inside so I only wear them when I go somewhere. 

I don't like to fight with my mother over buying a pack of socks so I make one pair last as long as possible. I can't remember the last time I bought socks but I'm sure she does.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

No. I wear big and tall socks for size 15/16.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I get holes in all my socks. I get holes in the heel first, then the toe. Then I turn them over and get holes on the opposite side. Then I turn them halfway and get holes on a third side, until there's practically nothing left of the sock. Then I throw them out. I can't afford to buy socks, so that happens to all of them eventually. I just threw out a pair yesterday.

I typically wear more than one pair of socks at a time. Not only because my house is always freezing, but because my feet are an odd size and I have to buy my shoes a little big. Two layers of socks makes them comfortable.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

... the holes ...... the holes ....


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I think I've gotten to the point where I always wear socks.

I think the only time I don't wear them is during the summer while in bed.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I havent worn a hole in many socks. A couple, but they came down to bad shoes and bad boots. When I was a teen I wore a pair of Nikes until the soles were falling off the shoes. Literally flopping as I walked. I hadn't had them long. two years maybe? They disintegrated and I kept wearing them. Thanks Nike.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Dispatch said:


> ... the holes ...... the holes ....


( apocalypse now )


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

holes in the toes. those ones were probably too small. I'm on the cusp of the sizes I guess. the bigger ones feel too loose. I patched a few of them but hand stitching takes forever so I gave up on that idea and finally bought some new ones.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I wonder how many people wear their holey socks.


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

I jog regularly and I walk far from my car to work (large parking lot) so they tend to wear faster.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think all of my clothes have a hole in them somewhere or another.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I go through socks and underwear and also running shoes like crazy. The socks get holes and often many of my ankle socks lose elasticity around the ankle after a couple of months. I pretty much rip the crotch out of all my underwear in probably the same time frame. I usually wear right through the outsole on the toepad of my running shoes. I am not sure if I'm just rough on things or they're not made to last, but continually having to replace everything every few months is a bit annoying.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My work socks always get holes in the heels. Sometimes in the toes too. I keep wearing them and just kind of shift the holes out of the way (hoping that I won't be in a position where anyone else will notice), until it gets too ridiculous and I can be bothered buying some new ones.
The socks I wear casually don't seem to get holes, they just stretch so that the heel is up my ankle and the opening is 1.5-2.0 times as wide as it should be.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I retire my holey socks and turn them into hand puppets.

Yeah I have no life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a pair of dress socks that disintegrated fairly quickly. I was disappointed. Otherwise, it normally takes a long time and it's usually sports socks. I wear them all the time - walking running etc.

It's not what I would call frequent or often....maybe once in a while.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You should always wear stuff with holes in it, that way you always have the upper hand because people will underestimate you.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

blue2 said:


> You should always wear stuff with holes in it, that way you always have the upper hand because people will underestimate you.


[ YESssss ... brilliant strategy ] I just ripped the pocket off my T-shirt


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dispatch said:


> [ YESssss ... brilliant strategy ] I just ripped the pocket off my T-shirt


Good try! You don't get the power that way the hole has to form naturally.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

blue2 said:


> Dispatch said:
> 
> 
> > [ YESssss ... brilliant strategy ] I just ripped the pocket off my T-shirt
> ...


curses ... why OH why am I so IMPULSIVE ... I'll never learn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dispatch said:


> curses ... why OH why am I so IMPULSIVE ... I'll never learn


:hug... The first step to holey glory has begun... destroy the ego.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

sometimes I've gotten holes right above my heel, in my achilles tendon. I don't throw them out. I just use them in the house if I need them...until the hole gets too big. I figure maybe I just pull up my socks too hard and they break at that point.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

blue2 said:


> Dispatch said:
> 
> 
> > curses ... why OH why am I so IMPULSIVE ... I'll never learn
> ...


{ mannnn ... that was one of my best shirts too } ... yeah , yeah ... destroy my ego ... i know that sounds right but ... uhhh question: ... won't my SA get worse if I destroy what little ego I have left ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

IDK, but you can't lose anything if you've already lost everything, the only way is up 😉


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes ... of course ... it all seems so obvious now


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Why were you mean in that other thread ? That's not very helpful :no


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

I was a bit heavy on the sarcasm I think ... anyways it didn’t go over well ... I really didn’t mean to upset but I did ... took the post down. Over active ego I suppose ... oh I was also in a fugue state


----------



## Credit Due (Jan 15, 2020)

😊 You now fit in with the sock crew.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Hopefully that’s a good thing


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Well you're quite something aren't you @conantheworthless ?


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

been there ...


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

conantheworthless said:


> We're now full circle


Circles are like holes.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

conantheworthless said:


> @Yer Blues Correct but when you put something in a circle it doesn't disappear, when you put it in a hole it does.












Dude, you've blown my mind. I must ponder this.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep ocassionally. I throw them out the moment I notice theres a hole in them.


----------



## NotImpossible (Nov 15, 2014)

I’ve never had a pair of socks, so I don’t know.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes. When I do, I throw them away and get a new pair.


----------

